# [SOLVED] Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade



## ram-one (Mar 30, 2008)

There are 2 slots in the acer but i can only find one i.e the one behind the cooling fans compartment. Where is the second slot? And how can i access it? Any suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zilchary (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

im not sure what you mean but if you're trying to find the RAM slot most ram slots should be at the right of the CPU (with the fan on the board).


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

If you see one below the laptop, then usually the other slot should be integrated to the motherboard and you will need to open up the laptop.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

if you release the ram you see you will probably find the other slot underneath


----------



## ram-one (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

The acer can be upgraded to 2gb ram. It came with 256mb. There are two slots (as per manual and crucial memory check), so I presume that the 256mb memory is removable. But where is that elusive slot???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

have you removed the stick that is in there and looked underneath
there is usally a diagram in the manual


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*



ram-one said:


> The acer can be upgraded to 2gb ram. It came with 256mb. There are two slots (as per manual and crucial memory check), so I presume that the 256mb memory is removable. But where is that elusive slot???


-- sometimes the slot is just under the keyboard. sometimes (just like what dai said) under the other slot.


----------



## ram-one (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

There is but one slot visible, in which I have put the 1gb ram stick i bought recently. There is no other slot that can be seen and the manual does not show it either. Internet searches revealed nothing helpful. I suspect it must be under the keyboard. I removed all the screws i could see but cannot open the laptop fully, there must be something holding it. I do not want to use too much force in case i end up with a useless piece of junk.


----------



## ram-one (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

I received an email from acer support and they left me high and dry. They confirmed that the elusive slot was indeed under the keyboard but said that they could not help me as I was installing a third party hardware. I must say that they have been very helpful, NOT. Acer support sucks!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

see if the last manual listed here is of any help
ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/travelmate_2700/manual/tm22_27-uk.pdf


----------



## ram-one (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer travelmate 2700 series memory upgrade*

Thanks Dai but the manual did not show the second slot. I found the solution at the notebookreview.com forum. There is no screw(s) holding the black plate on top of the keyboard and it had to be cautiously and with some force peeled off with the help of a blunt knife or a fine screwdriver. Then uncrew the two screws holding the keyboard in place and the slot will be under the latter. My computer is up to 1.5gb ram now and I am happy with the result. Thanks to you all for your support.


----------



## donmckinnell (Aug 25, 2008)

I have just encountered the same response from Acer, that 'we only make them, so dont bother us'
So I think next laptop I buy, I wont bother them at all!

Brilliant I now know where the second memory slot is to be found, now just and go get my hammer out to remove the keyboard!


----------



## AugustusCaesar (Sep 1, 2008)

Just to confirm to all here that the second slot IS under the keyboard. To access it remove the switch panel by carefully lifting it away from the case. It will snap out of its position fairly easily. Then remove the two screws holding the keyboard. Lift it away from the laptop being careful not to pull out the ribbon (membrane if you will) from the connector. Hey presto - the second memory slot is just staring you in the face.
The type needed is PC2700, DDR 333MHz, 2.5CL.
Be careful if mixing different capacities. Some chips are incompatible with each other in this machine. I know because I have had to inform a client of mine of this who's friend jumped in with both feet and decided to simply mix the original 256MB chip with a 512MB chip and it didn't matter which way round they were placed in terms of the slots they just did not work together.
So there you go... hope this helps if you still need this info.


----------

